# Tunnelblick VpnTunnel.se Déconexion intenpestive



## christo-67 (18 Avril 2013)

Hey 

J'ai un petit problème avec mon Tunnelblick...

J'ai un abonnement chez VPNTunnel.se

J'ai récemment déménager et mon réseau domestique a bien changer ...

Du coup j'ai une Freebox V6 et un routeur derrière 

( Le routeur et en DMZ sur la Freebox donc comme si il n'y avait pas de routage )

Bref quand je lance tunnel-blick il arrive a se connecter sur le serveur SWE 
mai la connexion tien 10sec puis y repart en authentification reconnexion et reperd la connexion sans arrêt !

je pense pas que le Pb vienne du mac mai plutôt de la connexion genre un port non ouvert ou je c'est pas quoi

J'ai testé sur le NAS lui prend pas du tout ... mai je suis pas sur de la config que j'ai faite ...

Donc voila j'espère avoir de l'aide ^^

Merci


----------



## Polo35230 (19 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,

Je n'ai pas vraiment d'idée. Il faudrait en savoir un peu plus sur ta conf VPN...

Chez VpnTunnel, tu as souscrit un abonnement PPTP ou OpenVPN?

Côté client, je ne connais pas TunnelBlick, mais j'ai l'impression qu'il s'appuie uniquement sur OpenVPN et la bibliothèque OpenSSL.
Donc, je pense qu'il faut que tu sois en OpenVPN  chez VpnTunnel si tu veux utiliser TunnelBlick.
Open VPN utilise les ports TCP ou UDP 443 et 1194.

Pour les tests, il faut désactiver tout ce qui ressemble de près ou de loin a un firewall (celui du Mac ou un autre) ou un antivirus.

Autrement, si vraiment tu es bloqué, il faudrait faire une trace de connexion au serveur VPN.
Ça ne résoudra pas le pb, mais ça permettra (si la connexion est en TCP) de savoir si le pb est du côté Mac ou du côté réseau (en principe, si le pb est côté réseau, l'équipement qui casse la comm envoie un Reset TCP)
Pour faire la trace:
Dans une fenêtre Terminal, faire:
sudo tcpdump host AdresseIPduServeurVpnTunnel
Puis activer la connexion VPN.
Dans la fenêtre Terminal, on doit voir des choses. Ça aidera peut-être...

Pour la trace, suivant ton interface de sortie , il faudra peut-être rajouter l'option -i en1 si tu es en wifi.
sudo tcpdump -i en1 host AdresseIPduServeurVpnTunnel


----------



## christo-67 (19 Avril 2013)

Je vais tester tout ça ! 

Je suis en OpenVpn ! 

Le ça s'y connecter chez ma mère donc je pense plus a un pb réseau.... 

Vue que jaitoucher a pas mal de truck

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h57 ----------

-----------------------La sa marche 

23:22:42.653414 IP 178.73.212.243.afs3-vlserver > 192.168.0.7.50776:  rx type 18 (165)
23:22:42.653762 IP 192.168.0.7.50776 > 178.73.212.243.afs3-vlserver:  rx type 199 (93)
23:22:42.763970 IP 178.73.212.243.afs3-vlserver > 192.168.0.7.50776:  rx type 62 (133)
23:22:42.764480 IP 192.168.0.7.50776 > 178.73.212.243.afs3-vlserver:  rx type 98 (93)
23:22:42.842453 IP 178.73.212.243.afs3-vlserver > 192.168.0.7.50776:  rx type 184 (165)
23:22:42.843015 IP 192.168.0.7.50776 > 178.73.212.243.afs3-vlserver:  rx type 197 (93)
23:22:42.962523 IP 178.73.212.243.afs3-vlserver > 192.168.0.7.50776:  rx type 62 (165)

------------------------- Apres ça marche plus ! 

23:22:42.962572 IP 192.168.0.7 > 178.73.212.243: ICMP 192.168.0.7 udp port 50776 unreachable, length 36
23:22:43.000457 IP 178.73.212.243.afs3-vlserver > 192.168.0.7.50776:  rx type 41 (173)
23:22:43.000507 IP 192.168.0.7 > 178.73.212.243: ICMP 192.168.0.7 udp port 50776 unreachable, length 36
23:22:43.106408 IP 178.73.212.243.afs3-vlserver > 192.168.0.7.50776:  rx type 54 (173)
23:22:43.106463 IP 192.168.0.7 > 178.73.212.243: ICMP 192.168.0.7 udp port 50776 unreachable, length 36


Vpntunnel a rep a ma demande en me disant de mètre la dernier version et la ça me donne ca :

2013-04-19 23:48:18 *Tunnelblick: OS X 10.8.3; Tunnelblick 3.3beta21b (build 3114.3185) Unsigned
2013-04-19 23:48:18 *Tunnelblick: Attempting connection with openvpn-Swe; Set nameserver = 1; monitoring connection
2013-04-19 23:48:18 *Tunnelblick: /Applications/Tunnelblick.app/Contents/Resources/openvpnstart start openvpn-Swe.conf 1337 1 0 0 0 49 -atADGNWradsgnw 


J'ai test avec la 3g de mon iphone pareille ... ( dab ca marcher )

donc c'est peut être le mac le pb enfaite =/


----------



## Polo35230 (20 Avril 2013)

e pense que la trace est incomplète. On ne voit pas le début...

Quand tu dis que ça marche, c'est que tu arrives à naviguer sur internet?
Au vu de la trace, je n'ai pas l'impression que çe soit le cas...
Tout ce qu'on peut dire, c'est qu'on voit des échanges (en UDP) entre une machine (178.73.212.243) localisée en Suède, et que ton Mac échange avec cette machine en UDP sur le port 7000 (afs3-vlserver).Le numéro de port n'est pas logique...
On devrait plutôt avoir 1194 ou 443.

Il faudrait que tu regardes dans ton fichier de configuration OpenVPN ce qu'il y a dans la ligne "remote" (regarde le lien ci-dessous) dans laquelle il doit y avoir le nom du serveur VPN, et le numéro de port utilisé. Il doit y avoir 7000 (au lieu de 1194 ou 443)
Tout à l'air de se jouer au moment de l'installation de TunnelBlick et de la façon dont on configure ce fichier.
Il doit être mal configuré...
http://wiki.seedbox.fr/index.php/Configurer_le_VPN_pour_Mac_OSX

Sur le web, j'ai vu que Openvpn pouvait utiliser, pour la Suède, les ports 7000 et plus.
Du coup, je ne sais pas si mes remarques sont fondées...
Le certificat de sécurité a bien ete récupéré?


----------



## christo-67 (21 Avril 2013)

Oui la trace et incomplète car le forum l'accepter pas en entier elle fait 30m caractères 
Le net j'ai pas e temps de tester trop cour les 5sec de tout façon après la connexion y a toujours 10 sec ou on et couper de tout ...


Le serveur a bien les port dans les 7000


Et j'ai bien les certificat ! 


Les fichier config sont bon je pense car j'y et pas toucher et avant ça marcher ...


----------



## Polo35230 (22 Avril 2013)

christo-67 a dit:


> Oui la trace et incomplète car le forum l'accepter pas en entier elle fait 30m caractères


Si tu pouvais mettre les 50 premières lignes, on verrait peut-être quelque chose...



christo-67 a dit:


> Les fichier config sont bon je pense car j'y et pas toucher et avant ça marcher ...


Regarde quand même dans le Finder la date de modification du fichier de configuration.
Tu as peut-être fait une modif sans t'en rendre compte via Tunnelblick...


----------



## christo-67 (22 Avril 2013)

Ca c'est mon fichier config pour swe :

-------------------------------------------

float
client
dev tun
proto udp
nobind

; CERT
ca keys/ca1.crt
ns-cert-type server
cipher BF-CBC

; HOST
remote-random
remote jenny.vpntunnel.se 7001
remote jenny.vpntunnel.se 7002
remote jenny.vpntunnel.se 7003
remote jenny.vpntunnel.se 7004

resolv-retry infinite

; AUTH
auth-user-pass
persist-key
persist-tun

comp-lzo
verb 1

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

je refait une trace la et je la poste  jarrive pas a la faire en wifi faut que je branche le book en rj45

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h03 ----------

Last login: Mon Apr 22 20:04:59 on ttys000
MacBook-Pro-de-Christopher-MAYER:~ Mayerbox$ sudo tcpdump -i en0 host jenny.vpntunnel.se 
tcpdump: verbose output suppressed, use -v or -vv for full protocol decode
listening on en0, link-type EN10MB (Ethernet), capture size 65535 bytes
-v
20:13:08.869454 IP 192.168.0.7.56832 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  [|rx] (14)
20:13:08.943297 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.56832:  [|rx] (26)
20:13:08.943787 IP 192.168.0.7.56832 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:08.944473 IP 192.168.0.7.56832 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  rx type 0 (114)
20:13:08.944595 IP 192.168.0.7.56832 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  rx type 0 (114)
20:13:08.944703 IP 192.168.0.7.56832 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  rx type 19 (42)
20:13:09.018262 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.56832:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:09.019957 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.56832:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:09.042717 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.56832:  rx type 28 (126)
20:13:09.042723 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.56832:  rx type 167 (114)
20:13:09.042806 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.56832:  rx challenge (114)
20:13:09.042810 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.56832:  rx type 48 (114)
20:13:09.043218 IP 192.168.0.7.56832 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:09.043382 IP 192.168.0.7.56832 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:09.043516 IP 192.168.0.7.56832 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:09.043647 IP 192.168.0.7.56832 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:09.116033 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.56832:  rx type 48 (114)
20:13:09.116132 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.56832:  rx type 0 (114)
20:13:09.116392 IP 192.168.0.7.56832 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:09.116556 IP 192.168.0.7.56832 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:09.117193 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.56832:  rx type 77 (114)
20:13:09.117424 IP 192.168.0.7.56832 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:09.118399 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.56832:  rx type 85 (114)
20:13:09.118499 IP 192.168.0.7.56832 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:09.186992 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.56832:  rx type 48 (114)
20:13:09.187304 IP 192.168.0.7.56832 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:09.188670 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.56832:  rx type 20 (114)
20:13:09.188925 IP 192.168.0.7.56832 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:09.190435 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.56832:  rx type 110 (114)
20:13:09.190601 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.56832:  rx type 231 (114)
20:13:09.190725 IP 192.168.0.7.56832 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:09.190867 IP 192.168.0.7.56832 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:09.265029 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.56832:  rx type 82 (114)
20:13:09.265263 IP 192.168.0.7.56832 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:09.269034 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.56832:  rx type 212 (114)
20:13:09.269205 IP 192.168.0.7.56832 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:09.270048 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.56832:  rx type 34 (114)
20:13:09.270177 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.56832:  rx challenge (114)
20:13:09.270253 IP 192.168.0.7.56832 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:09.270315 IP 192.168.0.7.56832 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:09.336822 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.56832:  rx challenge (114)
20:13:09.337195 IP 192.168.0.7.56832 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:09.340723 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.56832:  rx type 48 (114)
20:13:09.340931 IP 192.168.0.7.56832 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:09.342928 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.56832:  rx type 48 (114)
20:13:09.343095 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.56832:  rx type 177 (114)
20:13:09.343098 IP 192.168.0.7.56832 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:09.343168 IP 192.168.0.7.56832 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:09.408210 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.56832:  rx type 155 (114)
20:13:09.408393 IP 192.168.0.7.56832 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:09.414227 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.56832:  rx type 120 (114)
20:13:09.414417 IP 192.168.0.7.56832 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:09.415287 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.56832:  rx type 157 (114)
20:13:09.415511 IP 192.168.0.7.56832 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:09.415537 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.56832:  rx type 110 (114)
20:13:09.415641 IP 192.168.0.7.56832 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:09.479005 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.56832:  rx data (114)
20:13:09.479387 IP 192.168.0.7.56832 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:09.486439 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.56832:  rx type 28 (114)
20:13:09.486654 IP 192.168.0.7.56832 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:09.488050 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.56832:  rx type 215 (114)
20:13:09.488224 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.56832:  rx type 112 (114)
20:13:09.489984 IP 192.168.0.7.56832 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:09.490050 IP 192.168.0.7.56832 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:09.550557 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.56832:  rx type 177 (114)
20:13:09.550815 IP 192.168.0.7.56832 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:09.558819 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.56832:  rx type 171 (114)
20:13:09.559066 IP 192.168.0.7.56832 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:09.561980 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.56832:  rx type 120 (114)
20:13:09.562234 IP 192.168.0.7.56832 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:09.563684 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.56832:  rx type 67 (114)
20:13:09.563859 IP 192.168.0.7.56832 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:09.621612 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.56832:  rx type 157 (114)
20:13:09.621789 IP 192.168.0.7.56832 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:09.630991 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.56832:  rx type 40 (114)
20:13:09.631298 IP 192.168.0.7.56832 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:09.633178 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.56832:  rx type 195 (93)
20:13:09.699140 IP 192.168.0.7.56832 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  rx type 41 (126)
20:13:09.699181 IP 192.168.0.7.56832 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  rx type 144 (114)
20:13:09.699209 IP 192.168.0.7.56832 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  rx type 110 (114)
20:13:09.699235 IP 192.168.0.7.56832 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  rx type 95 (40)
20:13:09.771835 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.56832:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:09.773091 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.56832:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:09.790619 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.56832:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:09.790625 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.56832:  rx type 28 (126)
20:13:09.790838 IP 192.168.0.7.56832 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:09.791085 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.56832:  rx type 186 (114)
20:13:09.791251 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.56832:  rx type 23 (48)
20:13:09.791746 IP 192.168.0.7.56832 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:09.792026 IP 192.168.0.7.56832 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  rx type 41 (126)
20:13:09.792055 IP 192.168.0.7.56832 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  rx type 172 (114)
20:13:09.792083 IP 192.168.0.7.56832 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  rx type 155 (114)
20:13:09.792108 IP 192.168.0.7.56832 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  rx type 191 (60)
20:13:09.865798 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.56832:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:09.867257 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.56832:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:09.869026 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.56832:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:09.898102 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.56832:  rx type 28 (126)
20:13:09.898250 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.56832:  rx type 225 (114)
20:13:09.898256 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.56832:  rx type 162 (80)
20:13:09.898475 IP 192.168.0.7.56832 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:09.898589 IP 192.168.0.7.56832 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:09.899348 IP 192.168.0.7.56832 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:12.060446 IP 192.168.0.7.56832 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  rx type 213 (104)
20:13:12.132781 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.56832:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:12.132937 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.56832:  rx type 183 (114)
20:13:12.132943 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.56832:  rx type 148 (114)
20:13:12.133116 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.56832:  [|rx] (16)
20:13:12.133206 IP 192.168.0.7.56832 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:12.133315 IP 192.168.0.7.56832 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:14.320831 IP 192.168.0.7.56832 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:21.066785 IP 192.168.0.7.61047 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  [|rx] (14)
20:13:21.141926 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.61047:  [|rx] (26)
20:13:21.142162 IP 192.168.0.7.61047 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:21.142437 IP 192.168.0.7.61047 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  rx type 0 (114)
20:13:21.142479 IP 192.168.0.7.61047 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  rx type 0 (114)
20:13:21.142521 IP 192.168.0.7.61047 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  rx type 19 (42)
20:13:21.216586 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.61047:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:21.218314 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.61047:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:21.232375 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.61047:  rx type 207 (126)
20:13:21.232550 IP 192.168.0.7.61047 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:21.233067 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.61047:  rx type 167 (114)
20:13:21.233121 IP 192.168.0.7.61047 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:21.233332 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.61047:  rx challenge (114)
20:13:21.233395 IP 192.168.0.7.61047 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:21.233843 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.61047:  rx type 48 (114)
20:13:21.233918 IP 192.168.0.7.61047 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:21.303813 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.61047:  rx type 48 (114)
20:13:21.303977 IP 192.168.0.7.61047 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:21.306034 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.61047:  rx type 0 (114)
20:13:21.306092 IP 192.168.0.7.61047 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:21.307252 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.61047:  rx type 77 (114)
20:13:21.307309 IP 192.168.0.7.61047 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:21.308040 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.61047:  rx type 85 (114)
20:13:21.308092 IP 192.168.0.7.61047 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:21.381217 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.61047:  rx type 48 (114)
20:13:21.381362 IP 192.168.0.7.61047 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:21.382355 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.61047:  rx type 20 (114)
20:13:21.382451 IP 192.168.0.7.61047 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:21.382623 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.61047:  rx type 110 (114)
20:13:21.382675 IP 192.168.0.7.61047 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:21.383647 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.61047:  rx type 231 (114)
20:13:21.383699 IP 192.168.0.7.61047 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:21.454393 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.61047:  rx type 82 (114)
20:13:21.454537 IP 192.168.0.7.61047 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:21.455795 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.61047:  rx type 212 (114)
20:13:21.455874 IP 192.168.0.7.61047 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:21.456065 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.61047:  rx type 34 (114)
20:13:21.456116 IP 192.168.0.7.61047 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:21.457794 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.61047:  rx challenge (114)
20:13:21.457921 IP 192.168.0.7.61047 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:21.527118 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.61047:  rx challenge (114)
20:13:21.527312 IP 192.168.0.7.61047 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:21.529282 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.61047:  rx type 48 (114)
20:13:21.529626 IP 192.168.0.7.61047 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:21.530497 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.61047:  rx type 48 (114)
20:13:21.530692 IP 192.168.0.7.61047 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:21.531276 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.61047:  rx type 177 (114)
20:13:21.531503 IP 192.168.0.7.61047 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:21.600955 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.61047:  rx type 155 (114)
20:13:21.601292 IP 192.168.0.7.61047 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:21.602729 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.61047:  rx type 120 (114)
20:13:21.602990 IP 192.168.0.7.61047 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:21.604407 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.61047:  rx type 157 (114)
20:13:21.604686 IP 192.168.0.7.61047 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:21.605276 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.61047:  rx type 110 (114)
20:13:21.606208 IP 192.168.0.7.61047 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:21.672696 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.61047:  rx data (114)
20:13:21.673027 IP 192.168.0.7.61047 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:21.674683 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.61047:  rx type 28 (114)
20:13:21.674888 IP 192.168.0.7.61047 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:21.676415 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.61047:  rx type 215 (114)
20:13:21.677748 IP 192.168.0.7.61047 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:21.678403 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.61047:  rx type 112 (114)
20:13:21.678486 IP 192.168.0.7.61047 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:21.745291 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.61047:  rx type 177 (114)
20:13:21.745539 IP 192.168.0.7.61047 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:21.746807 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.61047:  rx type 171 (114)
20:13:21.746971 IP 192.168.0.7.61047 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:21.750782 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.61047:  rx type 205 (114)
20:13:21.750974 IP 192.168.0.7.61047 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:21.751247 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.61047:  rx type 27 (114)
20:13:21.751454 IP 192.168.0.7.61047 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:21.821944 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.61047:  rx type 152 (114)
20:13:21.821952 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.61047:  rx type 127 (114)
20:13:21.822369 IP 192.168.0.7.61047 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:21.822555 IP 192.168.0.7.61047 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:21.824691 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.61047:  rx type 147 (93)
20:13:21.890228 IP 192.168.0.7.61047 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  rx type 63 (126)
20:13:21.890257 IP 192.168.0.7.61047 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  rx type 73 (114)
20:13:21.890283 IP 192.168.0.7.61047 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  rx type 139 (114)
20:13:21.890307 IP 192.168.0.7.61047 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  rx type 138 (40)
20:13:21.964672 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.61047:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:21.965888 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.61047:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:21.987021 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.61047:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:21.987283 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.61047:  rx type 207 (126)
20:13:21.987380 IP 192.168.0.7.61047 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:21.987499 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.61047:  rx type 223 (114)
20:13:21.987581 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.61047:  rx type 83 (48)
20:13:21.987897 IP 192.168.0.7.61047 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:21.988193 IP 192.168.0.7.61047 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  rx type 63 (126)
20:13:21.988226 IP 192.168.0.7.61047 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  rx type 112 (114)
20:13:21.988257 IP 192.168.0.7.61047 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  rx type 19 (114)
20:13:21.988286 IP 192.168.0.7.61047 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  rx version (44)
20:13:22.064715 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.61047:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:22.065389 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.61047:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:22.066419 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.61047:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:22.095347 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.61047:  rx type 207 (126)
20:13:22.095354 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.61047:  rx type 216 (114)
20:13:22.095431 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.61047:  rx type 107 (80)
20:13:22.095773 IP 192.168.0.7.61047 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:22.095916 IP 192.168.0.7.61047 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:22.096628 IP 192.168.0.7.61047 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:24.258299 IP 192.168.0.7.61047 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  rx type 142 (104)
20:13:24.335814 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.61047:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:24.335960 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.61047:  rx type 91 (114)
20:13:24.335962 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.61047:  rx type 52 (114)
20:13:24.335965 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.61047:  [|rx] (16)
20:13:24.336104 IP 192.168.0.7.61047 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:24.336156 IP 192.168.0.7.61047 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  [|rx] (22)
20:13:26.480646 IP 192.168.0.7.61047 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  [|rx] (22)


----------



## christo-67 (22 Avril 2013)

20:13:34.586842 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.61047:  rx type 193 (53)
20:13:36.634152 IP 192.168.0.7.61047 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  rx type 158 (53)
20:13:44.611775 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.61047:  rx type 188 (53)
20:13:46.759581 IP 192.168.0.7.61047 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  rx type 152 (53)
20:13:54.828111 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.61047:  rx type 197 (53)
20:13:56.913759 IP 192.168.0.7.61047 > 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver:  rx type 37 (53)
20:14:05.871989 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.61047:  rx type 84 (53)
20:14:05.872076 IP 192.168.0.7 > 178.73.212.244: ICMP 192.168.0.7 udp port 61047 unreachable, length 36
20:14:16.162569 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.61047:  rx type 126 (53)
20:14:16.162723 IP 192.168.0.7 > 178.73.212.244: ICMP 192.168.0.7 udp port 61047 unreachable, length 36
20:14:25.833524 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.61047:  rx type 116 (53)
20:14:25.833586 IP 192.168.0.7 > 178.73.212.244: ICMP 192.168.0.7 udp port 61047 unreachable, length 36
20:14:36.909305 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.61047:  rx type 228 (53)
20:14:36.909458 IP 192.168.0.7 > 178.73.212.244: ICMP 192.168.0.7 udp port 61047 unreachable, length 36
20:14:47.171185 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.61047:  rx type 61 (53)
20:14:47.171312 IP 192.168.0.7 > 178.73.212.244: ICMP 192.168.0.7 udp port 61047 unreachable, length 36
20:14:57.533126 IP 178.73.212.244.afs3-kaserver > 192.168.0.7.61047:  rx type 27 (53)
20:14:57.533257 IP 192.168.0.7 > 178.73.212.244: ICMP 192.168.0.7 udp port 61047 unreachable, length 36


----------



## Polo35230 (23 Avril 2013)

Bon, ça se complique...

Sur la trace, on ne voit pas grand chose, si ce n'est qu'on semble boucler sur le "Challenge Password", ce qui veut dire que le tunnel VPN ne s'établit pas.

Dans le fichier config, on voit qu'une interface virtuelle "tun" doit être créée.
Fais un ifconfig, et regarde si une interface tun0 a été créée, et éventuellement s'il y a une adresse IP de type 10.x.y.z dedans
Quelque chose me dit qu'on n'est même pas allé jusque là...



christo-67 a dit:


> Vpntunnel a rep a ma demande en me disant de mètre la dernier version et la ça me donne ca :
> 
> 2013-04-19 23:48:18 *Tunnelblick: OS X 10.8.3; Tunnelblick 3.3beta21b (build 3114.3185) Unsigned
> 2013-04-19 23:48:18 *Tunnelblick: Attempting connection with openvpn-Swe; Set nameserver = 1; monitoring connection
> 2013-04-19 23:48:18 *Tunnelblick: /Applications/Tunnelblick.app/Contents/Resources/openvpnstart start openvpn-Swe.conf 1337 1 0 0 0 49 -atADGNWradsgnw



Autrement, j'avais pas bien regardé ce log.
Si tu es sous Mountain Lion, il faut peut-être désinstaller ton TunnelBlick 3.3beta21b, et réinstaller un nlle version pour ML: Tunnelblick 3.3beta46
C'est semble-til la dernière version pour ML.
https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups=#!topic/tunnelblick-discuss/e9UKHlgPaWI
https://code.google.com/p/tunnelblick/wiki/DownloadsEntry?tm=2


----------



## christo-67 (23 Avril 2013)

il a le Tun0 ^^
et avant la connexion a pris 30sec au-lieu de 5 =D

si je vais sur myipis y me dit ca : ( donc la connexion ce fait bien mai ne tien pas :/ )

IP Information: 5.254.139.110
ISP:	Netalia AB
Organization:	VPNTunnel Network
Connection:	Broadband
Services:	None Detected
Country:	Sweden


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

IFCONFIG :

MacBook-Pro-de-Christopher-MAYER:~ Mayerbox$ ifconfig
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> mtu 16384
	options=3<RXCSUM,TXCSUM>
	inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x1 
	inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000 
	inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128 
gif0: flags=8010<POINTOPOINT,MULTICAST> mtu 1280
stf0: flags=0<> mtu 1280
en0: flags=8963<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,PROMISC,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 9000
	options=27<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,TSO4>
	ether 00:26:bb:64:39:a0 
	media: 1000baseT <full-duplex,flow-control>
	status: inactive
en1: flags=8963<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,PROMISC,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500
	ether 00:26:bb:15:4e:ec 
	inet6 fe80::226:bbff:fe15:4eec%en1 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x5 
	inet 192.168.0.8 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.0.255
	media: autoselect
	status: active
p2p0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 2304
	ether 02:26:bb:15:4e:ec 
	media: autoselect
	status: inactive
fw0: flags=8863<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 4078
	lladdr 00:26:bb:ff:fe:64:39:a0 
	media: autoselect <full-duplex>
	status: inactive
utun0: flags=8051<UP,POINTOPOINT,RUNNING,MULTICAST> mtu 1380
	inet6 fe80::f80f:3d90:9b93:ed9b%utun0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x8 
	inet6 fd9e:b3ae:91b7:ff8f:f80f:3d90:9b93:ed9b prefixlen 64 
*tun0: flags=8851<UP,POINTOPOINT,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500
	inet 5.254.137.39 --> 5.254.137.39 netmask 0xffffffe0 
	open (pid 4433)*



log tunnelblick :

2013-04-24 00:08:17 *Tunnelblick: OS X 10.8.3; Tunnelblick 3.2.5 (build 2891.3004)
2013-04-24 00:08:18 *Tunnelblick: Attempting connection with openvpn-Swe from Deploy; Set nameserver = 1; monitoring connection
2013-04-24 00:08:18 *Tunnelblick: /Volumes/Macintosh\ HDD/Users/Mayerbox/Downloads/Tunnelblick-1.app/Contents/Resources/openvpnstart start openvpn-Swe.conf 1337 1 0 2 0 49 -atDASNGWrdasngw 2.2.1
2013-04-24 00:08:18 *Tunnelblick: openvpnstart message: Loading tun.kext
2013-04-24 00:08:19 *Tunnelblick: Established communication with OpenVPN
2013-04-24 00:08:19 *Tunnelblick: Obtained VPN username and password from the Keychain
2013-04-24 00:08:25 *Tunnelblick: Flushed the DNS cache



merci de votre aide ! Jesper on va trouver =D


----------



## Polo35230 (24 Avril 2013)

Alors, l'interface tun0 semble bonne.
On voit dans le log que le tunnel est bien établi.
La connexion en http vers myip.is est bonne, donc, le tunnel fonctionne bien, mais il y a des déconnexions...

Pour moi, tu n'as pas la bonne version de Tunnelblick.


christo-67 a dit:


> log tunnelblick :
> 2013-04-24 00:08:17 *Tunnelblick: OS X 10.8.3; Tunnelblick 3.2.5 (build 2891.3004)



Tu es bien sous Mac OS X 10.8.3 (Mountain Lion)?
Si c'est le cas, tu n'as pas la bonne version.
Tu es en Tunnelblick 3.2.5 (build 2891.3004).

Il faut désinstaller la version 3.2.5
http://code.google.com/p/tunnelblick/downloads/detail?name=Tunnelblick_Uninstaller_1.0.dmg

Puis passer en 3.3beta21b.dmg (la normale, pas la "Unsigned").
http://code.google.com/p/tunnelblick/downloads/detail?name=Tunnelblick_3.3beta21b.dmg

Enfin, je crois...




christo-67 a dit:


> Jesper on va trouver =D


Au plus on avance dans le temps, au plus on approche de la solution...


----------



## christo-67 (25 Avril 2013)

Avec le nouveau tunnelblick :

2013-04-25 13:21:16 *Tunnelblick: OS X 10.8.3; Tunnelblick 3.3beta21b (build 3114.3185)
2013-04-25 13:21:16 *Tunnelblick: Attempting connection with openvpn-Swe; Set nameserver = 1; monitoring connection
2013-04-25 13:21:16 *Tunnelblick: /Applications/Tunnelblick.app/Contents/Resources/openvpnstart start openvpn-Swe.conf 1338 1 0 0 0 49 -atADGNWradsgnw 2.2.1
2013-04-25 13:21:16 OpenVPN 2.2.1 i386-apple-darwin10.8.0 [SSL] [LZO2] [PKCS11] [eurephia] built on Oct 27 2012
2013-04-25 13:21:16 *Tunnelblick: openvpnstart starting OpenVPN:
                    *                    /Applications/Tunnelblick.app/Contents/Resources/openvpn/openvpn-2.2.1/openvpn --cd /Volumes/Macintosh HDD/Users/Mayerbox/Library/Application Support/Tunnelblick/Configurations --daemon --management 127.0.0.1 1338 --config /Volumes/Macintosh HDD/Users/Mayerbox/Library/Application Support/Tunnelblick/Configurations/openvpn-Swe.conf --log /Library/Application Support/Tunnelblick/Logs/-SUsers-SMayerbox-SLibrary-SApplication Support-STunnelblick-SConfigurations-Sopenvpn--Swe.conf.1_0_0_0_49.1338.openvpn.log --management-query-passwords --management-hold --script-security 2 --up /Applications/Tunnelblick.app/Contents/Resources/client.up.tunnelblick.sh -m -w -d -atADGNWradsgnw --down /Applications/Tunnelblick.app/Contents/Resources/client.down.tunnelblick.sh -m -w -d -atADGNWradsgnw --up-restart
2013-04-25 13:21:17 *Tunnelblick: openvpnstart message: Loading tun.kext

2013-04-25 13:21:17 NOTE: the current --script-security setting may allow this configuration to call user-defined scripts
2013-04-25 13:21:17 Cannot load CA certificate file keys/ca1.crt path (null) (SSL_CTX_load_verify_locations): error:02001002:system library:fopen:No such file or directory: error:2006D080:BIO routines:BIO_new_file:no such file: error:0B084002:x509 certificate routines:X509_load_cert_crl_file:system lib
2013-04-25 13:21:17 Exiting
OpenVPN started successfully. Command used to start OpenVPN (one argument per displayed line):

     /Applications/Tunnelblick.app/Contents/Resources/openvpn/openvpn-2.2.1/openvpn
     --cd
     /Volumes/Macintosh HDD/Users/Mayerbox/Library/Application Support/Tunnelblick/Configurations
     --daemon
     --management
     127.0.0.1
     1338
     --config
     /Volumes/Macintosh HDD/Users/Mayerbox/Library/Application Support/Tunnelblick/Configurations/openvpn-Swe.conf
     --log
     /Library/Application Support/Tunnelblick/Logs/-SUsers-SMayerbox-SLibrary-SApplication Support-STunnelblick-SConfigurations-Sopenvpn--Swe.conf.1_0_0_0_49.1338.openvpn.log
     --management-query-passwords
     --management-hold
     --script-security
     2
     --up
     /Applications/Tunnelblick.app/Contents/Resources/client.up.tunnelblick.sh -m -w -d -atADGNWradsgnw
     --down
     /Applications/Tunnelblick.app/Contents/Resources/client.down.tunnelblick.sh -m -w -d -atADGNWradsgnw
     --up-restart
2013-04-25 13:21:17 *Tunnelblick: Established communication with OpenVPN
2013-04-25 13:21:17 *Tunnelblick: Obtained VPN username and password from the Keychain
2013-04-25 13:21:17 *Tunnelblick: Disconnecting; Disconnect button pressed
2013-04-25 13:21:17 *Tunnelblick: Flushed the DNS cache


----------



## Polo35230 (25 Avril 2013)

christo-67 a dit:


> 2013-04-25 13:21:17 Cannot load CA certificate file keys/ca1.crt path (null) (SSL_CTX_load_verify_locations): error:02001002:system library:fopen:No such file or directory: error:2006D080:BIO routines:BIO_new_file:no such file: error:0B084002:x509 certificate routines:X509_load_cert_crl_file:system lib
> 2013-04-25 13:21:17 Exiting


Alors, maintenant, j'aurais tendance à dire que c'est la bonne version, que l'interface tunnel se crée bien, que l'utilisateur et le mot de psse sont bons, mais qu'il y a un pb au niveau des certificats.
Je n'ai pas tunnelblick, mais je crois quà l'installation de TunnelBlick, il faut déposer, les certificats sous le répertoire .../Tunnelblick/configurations
Le pb est au niveau du certificat ca1.rt ; Il devrait être dessous, et il n'y est pas...

Je pense que me myipis ne doit plus marcher maintenant...


----------



## christo-67 (25 Avril 2013)

Les certif son bien la ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h20 ----------

2013-04-25 20:26:11 *Tunnelblick: OS X 10.8.3; Tunnelblick 3.3beta21b (build 3114.3185)
2013-04-25 20:26:11 *Tunnelblick: Attempting connection with openvpn-Swe; Set nameserver = 0; not monitoring connection
2013-04-25 20:26:11 *Tunnelblick: /Applications/Tunnelblick.app/Contents/Resources/openvpnstart start openvpn-Swe.conf 1337 0 0 0 1 49 -atADGNWradsgnw 2.3-alpha1
2013-04-25 20:26:11 *Tunnelblick:

Could not start OpenVPN (openvpnstart returned with status #242)

Contents of the openvpnstart log:

     OpenVPN returned with status 1, errno = 2:
          No such file or directory

     Command used to start OpenVPN (one argument per displayed line):

          /Applications/Tunnelblick.app/Contents/Resources/openvpn/openvpn-2.3-alpha1/openvpn
          --cd
          /Volumes/Macintosh HDD/Users/Mayerbox/Library/Application Support/Tunnelblick/Configurations
          --daemon
          --management
          127.0.0.1
          1337
          --config
          /Volumes/Macintosh HDD/Users/Mayerbox/Library/Application Support/Tunnelblick/Configurations/openvpn-Swe.conf
          --log
          /Library/Application Support/Tunnelblick/Logs/-SUsers-SMayerbox-SLibrary-SApplication Support-STunnelblick-SConfigurations-Sopenvpn--Swe.conf.0_0_0_1_49.1337.openvpn.log
          --management-query-passwords
          --management-hold
          --script-security
          2

     Contents of the OpenVPN log:

          Options error: --ca fails with 'keys/ca1.crt': No such file or directory
          Options error: Please correct these errors.
          Use --help for more information.

     More details may be in the Console Log's "All Messages"


----------



## Polo35230 (25 Avril 2013)

J'avoue que je peine un peu...
J'avais mal lu le message d'erreur.
Sous le répertoire ...Tunnelblick/configurations, il doit y avoir un répertoire keys.
S'il n'est pas, il faut le créer, et mettre le fichier ca1.crt dedans.

Volumes/Macintosh HDD/Users/Mayerbox/Library/ApplicationSupport/Tunnelblick/Configurations/keys/ca1.crt

Puis refaire un essai, et croiser les doigts...


----------



## christo-67 (26 Avril 2013)

CA MARCHE 

Vraiment Merci !
je suis trop content ^^

J'ai plus qua le faire marcher sur le nas =P

:love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love:

IP Information: 5.254.138.9
ISP:	Netalia AB
Organization:	IPTV service
Connection:	Broadband
Services:	None Detected


----------



## Polo35230 (26 Avril 2013)

Bon, maintenant, ça va être trop facile, pour le NAS...


----------



## christo-67 (28 Avril 2013)

tu parle ! je galère aussi :/

j'ai tout config comme y dise sur le net et ca marche pas ...

J'ai un Nas Synology DS 713+ avec DSM 4.2-3202

dev tun
tls-client
remote jenny.vpntunnel.se 7002
pull
proto udp
ca ca_o981752603.crt
comp-lzo
script-security 2
float
reneg-sec 0
explicit-exit-notify
plugin /lib/openvpn/openvpn-down-root.so /etc/ppp/ip-down
auth-user-pass /tmp/ovpn_client_up
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
DiskStation> vi ovpn_o981752603.conf

[client]
dev=tun
tls-client=_ON_
remote=jenny.vpntunnel.se 7002
pull=_ON_
proto=udp
ca=ca_o981752603.crt
comp-lzo=_ON_
redirect-gateway=_OFF_
script-security=2
float=_ON_
reneg-sec=0
explicit-exit-notify=_ON_
plugin=/lib/openvpn/openvpn-down-root.so /etc/ppp/ip-down
auth-user-pass=/tmp/ovpn_client_up
[syno]
user=id
pass=codesecret==
nat=no
conf_name=Vpntunnel
reconnect=no


----------



## Polo35230 (28 Avril 2013)

Bonsoir,

Dans un premier temps, je ne me casserais pas le tête.
C'est openvpn. Donc, pas de différence entre le Mac et le Synologie.
Tu as une conf qui marche sur le Mac.

Donc, perso, je prendrais le fichier de configuration du Mac, puis copier coller sous le bon répertoire du client VPN du Synologie.
Puis, il faudrait créer un fichier keys (sous le même répertoire), et mettre le fichier ca1.rt (le même que celui du Mac) dessous.

Et après, zoug, un petit test de connexion (même user/pasword que sur le Mac)

Ça devrait le faire.


----------



## christo-67 (2 Mai 2013)

C'est en SSH

Je comprend pas grand chose ...

J'ai tester avec la conf du Mac ça marche pas la y me dit que mon cert et pas bon !

Ça me soûle assez quand même la ^^

Si jamais tu et d'accord je veut bien installer Vnc et te laisser prendre les commande 
Car je suis perdu avec le client du syno .

Et sur nas-forum y sont pas d'une grande aide =S

Ou il existe un client tier pour le VPN sur le syno ?

Merci


----------

